# Home depot Rigid shop vac



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Now through Friday Home depot has their Rigid 12 gallon 5 hp shop vac on sale $27. I couldn't pass it up!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks arkwood 

For that kind of price someone could buy one for each tool they have in the shop 
That would take care of draging the vac.hose from tool to tool or a big vac.system.
------------------
Normal Price ▼ $70.oo bucks

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccdcaddjhelklkhcgelceffdfgidgml.0&MID=9876

Bj 

And I was just at HD last night I guess I will stop by tonight and get one or two for some Xmax gifts.,,,,that's a great price. 

You must be one of the lucky ones arkwood, I just made a called to HD and it's one of the BLACK Fri. items that will be on sale Fri. only but not until then .
Note *** I did ask how many they have on hand for the sale and he said each store has 10ea.


----------

